# Replacing piers existing porch



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

I just replaced my 100 year old front porch but left the existing piers in place. I failed my inspection because of the existing piers are made from brick and are not deep enough. Not sure if this is right but I plan to temp support the framing and knock the pillars out. Dig down 30" (16" wide) and fill 8" with cement. Then place cement block and come up to the underside of the posts. Anyone have any tips on how to connect the post base to the block without removing the posts? Currently the post base connects to the pier with a wedge anchor.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I'd skip the blocks, 'n just form, 'n pour concrete to the bottom of the posts,....

Sink a bracket into the wet concrete, 'n bolt 'em to the posts,....


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Wouldnt that be harder for a rookie? and A LOT of cement to mix?

Make a form out of plywood in stead? Needs to be square. Remember, I am a rookie at this.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Spoke to my mason and concrete supply in the area and both said its BS that I cannot build on to the existing brick piers. They have been there for 100 years and are in good shape. Inspector said brick crumbles and while it used to be acceptable, it is not anymore. kms


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Seems like you have two different frost lines in Jersey , 30" and 36" be sure you get the right one for where you are, and go down 6" below what they call for.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Inspector said 30"

What's the worst that could happen if I blow this off and say "F" it. Now I know why my for ends said don't get a permit.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> Spoke to my mason and concrete supply in the area and both said its BS that I cannot build on to the existing brick piers. They have been there for 100 years and are in good shape. Inspector said brick crumbles and while it used to be acceptable, it is not anymore. kms


Ayuh,..... If yer gonna do that, form up around the existin', say 3" out, 'n pour a new pier around the bricks,....

Less concrete to mix, 'n yer inspector will be Happy,...


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

jelly said:


> Inspector said 30"
> 
> What's the worst that could happen if I blow this off and say "F" it. Now I know why my for ends said don't get a permit.


Worse that could happen? You now have an open ticket for a failed inspection. If you proceed, NJ likes to fine people.

Also, if you ever want to sell the home, you would have to fix it they way the inspector dictated. Might as well fix it now and enjoy the benefits of proper construction.

Bondo has an interesting solution, but knowing NJ, they would probably make you tie the brick into the wrap around pour


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... If yer gonna do that, form up around the existin', say 3" out, 'n pour a new pier around the bricks,....
> 
> Less concrete to mix, 'n yer inspector will be Happy,...


Dug down around the brick piers and realized pretty quickly they don't go down very far.. maybe 6". Decided that I am going to remove current piers, dig down 30", make a 16"x16"x8" footing, set the sonotubes and fill. Since I only have 20 inches of space under my post to ground, I am going to cut the tubes in half to get them in the hole. 

Because my deck joists and posts are already in place, the hardest part will be digging the hole under the posts with limited space. also pouring the form just under the post will be challenging for me.

Lastly, I understand I am suppose to call inspector after I dig the hole but I am not going to loose the weekend for him. I am going to take pictures will tape measure and pour the pier. 

Cheers all, thanks for the feedback. Oh yes, understand blowing of the town inspector could lead to problems down the road...


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

jelly said:


> Lastly, I understand I am suppose to call inspector after I dig the hole but I am not going to loose the weekend for him. I am going to take pictures will tape measure and pour the pier.
> 
> Cheers all, thanks for the feedback. Oh yes, understand blowing of the town inspector could lead to problems down the road...


If you do this, you will have a better than 50% chance of another failed inspection, and you will be starting from scratch. NJ is tough, it may be best for you to follow the rules since you are on the radar


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

ZTMAN said:


> If you do this, you will have a better than 50% chance of another failed inspection, and you will be starting from scratch. NJ is tough, it may be best for you to follow the rules since you are on the radar


What's the worst that can happen? Inspector make me dig down around the pier to show the depth? 
Do I need to fill dirt around the tube before I pour the cement?

edit: inspector said no go on forming up around existing piers. Brick is no good. he keeps referencing "Inspectorfabs" Not sure what this is...


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Bottom line is , I would want to know what the code requires for this support, follow it, and have the proper inspection done. It may delay you a day or two, but you will be in the clear.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Is it a must to fill dirt around the 12" x 48" tube before pouting cement? 

Cheers


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

jelly said:


> Is it a must to fill dirt around the 12" x 48" tube before pouting cement?
> 
> Cheers


Nope,.... Just abit 'round the bottom to locate, 'n stabilize the tube,......


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, ready to start first thing in the am. My friend came over tonight and said I do not need to lay a 16x16x8 footing under the piers. The piers will be carrying a 100sq ft covered porch (not live) Inspector didn't mention the footing. Said dig down 30" and install tubes but everything I see online mentions a footing under the piers. Lickely i don't need the footings?


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Removed pier. Brick foundation below. Guess this was acceptable in 1927


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Pic below


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

One down, one to go.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

You may want to consider centering the post over the pier. My building inspector is picky, and would fail that install due to the post being too close to the edge of the pier.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Confirmed post doesn't have to be centered- just cannot overhang. Maybe because not much load.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Do I need to wait 3 days before I put the load in the piers?

How many days till I pull the paper off?

Cheers


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

You should be able to pull the paper off tomorrow. I'd wait about a week before putting a load on them but they won't reach full strength to about 30 days.


----------



## jelly (Oct 19, 2007)

Just wanted to report back that I passed my inspection even though he didn't see how far I dug down before I poured the piers. Will be installing my decking this weekend. Thanks for the tips all.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good to hear it worked out. Glad it was you digging those holes and not me.


----------

